# Rally Beg April 06



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

We have just had a fantastic rally in the Midlands, and have three rallies on the board for New Year, end of Jan, and one Abroad.

So time to plan another......

Dates are Fri 31st March, Sat 1st April, Sunday 2nd April and Monday 3rd April. Three nights will be included in the price, but you do not have to stay all three if not convenient.

Venue is the Bubble Car Museum, Cranwell, Lincolnshire. NG34 8EY 

The rally field does not have hard standing, but is always dry, and can accommodate the largest of vehicles. It can take approx 50 motorhomes. There are loos, showers, water, and facilities for emptying waste - but it must be biodegradable ie. no blue fluid.
There are very few electric points, so please assume none will be available. 

The site is next to a working farm, so a tractor is available should anyone need a pull. Also a 4 x 4 available in the rally field if needed. There is Heavy Duty charging equipment and a couple of loan leisure batteries available in case of need. 8O 

I will try to arrange for a marquee to be put up with tables and chairs, and this will be available for the duration of the rally. On the Saturday we may be able to get a few traders in to add a bit of interest.
There is a very large BBQ on site, and I would recommend that we use this facility as it is provided. 

The Bubble Car Museum will be open just for us, but it is not obligatory that you visit. Hopefully open on Saturday for us.
On Sunday, there will be afternoon tea arranged on site on the Double Decker Bus, but this may carry a small charge in addition to site fees.

There is not an awful lot to see within waliking distance of the site, but RAF Cranwell is just down the road, and they do arrange private tours of the college. If there is interest, I will see what I can do.
Nearby is a Spar Shop for food.

If you want to drive, Newark is just 10 miles away and boasts the Air Museum. Sleaford also close by and has a working mill and restaurant.

The approx cost for site for max of 3 nights per van will be £20 but will (of course) not include electric. It will include marquee, BBQ facilities (food will be provided by me if we get a good turnout), visit to the bubble car museum, perhaps a tour of the RAF College (solely dependent on interest and IF possible) and Sunday tea on double decker bus (although this may carry surcharge if numbers not sufficient)

This has been booked as a rally with the museum curators, and it will be a firm booking by Christmas if a deposit has been paid.

If you are interested in the above, Please put your name down in the rally box (give me time after this post to fill it in!!).
I will then need a £5 deposit per van by Dec 25th. Final monies to me by end of Feb please.

I am hoping for a good turnout, and this rally will be as busy or as chilled as you want to make it. There will be no role calls! I can't guarantee the weather, but it has been known to be quite nice at that time of year..........

Sharon


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Forgot to say, could a moderator please make this a sticky???

Thanks.
Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ooohh Rockie
Can I come please???
I will try to get the RV started, promise..... lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> There is Heavy Duty charging equipment and a couple of loan leisure batteries available in case of need. 8O
> 
> Sharon


Now why do i find that amusing :lol: :lol: looks like sharon dosn't have any faith in your ability to put the rv right keith :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yes yes yes . . . another get together rally, and the bonus of dragging my other half round the Bubble car musuem [I used to own a Messershmitt bubble car - wish I still had it] just like an aircraft, the passenger sat behind the driver, just enough room for 2 people + tesco carrier bag of luggage but not enough room to sleep in :lol: 
Lets hope we get as many [if not more] as last wekend's rally - we're looking forward to it.
Cheque will be in the post within the week
Vic & Sylvia

. . . . er, who do I send the cheque to ?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Vic and Sylvia

Great that you can make it.
I will pm you address to send cheque. 
Let's hope this rally interests a lot of people.............

Sharon


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I used to own an Isetta bubble car & was posted to Cranwell in 1957! :wink: 
Its a damn long way to come for a day though! :roll: 
Loved the last one! :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Drummer -

What about a sleeping bag in the marquee??? :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, but could I trust you?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Drummer.................sleeping bag?...............Early April?...............
in a TENT...................now I know you're mad mate!!! :roll: :roll: 8O


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

It's not me, Badger. Its that mad women RockieRV. Wants my vest off before May too! :roll:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Drummer, 

If you are coming, people will come in hundreds just to see you. I need early commitment here, so do your bit!!

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sharon,

Just been checking Uni term dates and conveniently this rally ties in with picking No 2 son's stuff up just 50 miles away  

Perhaps you would pm me with an address for deposit.

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Glad you can make it Dave!! :lol: 
Have just sent you a pm for deposit details.

Please can everyone bear in mind that although Christmas is just around the corner, and a busy time for everyone, I do need to know numbers by Christmas with a £5 deposit. 

I am sure the weather will be similar if not even better than weather at the midlands rally, and you can't say that there has not been enough notice given!!

If we don't achieve minimum numbers by Christmas, cheques will be returned or destroyed and our provisional booking will have to be cancelled.

Feel free to PM me with any comments - or post here. :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*april meet*

Hope to come to Cranwell; please send deposit details.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Bella

Have sent you a pm.
Look forward to seeing you at the rally!

Please can you add your name to the list of attendees.
We have an blank entry on there, which will be removed by nukeadmin when time permits.

Sharon

PS. Please - anybody else interested, please let me know soon.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dave, have sent you a pm.

Bella, did you receive pm regarding address?

Sharon


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Sharon,
We would love to come but are not sure where we will be.

We have a buyer for the house and he wants to be in as soon as possible. So we will probably be full timimg by the middle of January.

It might be a bit cool over here so we will probably head down through France and maybe into Spain for the rest of the winter.

If not we would love to come.

Mick & Pat


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Mick & Pat 
Glad you got your home sold 
Have a great time on your travel's 
Jan


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Pat and Mick,

Congratulations is all I can say!!
Sorry we may not see you again, but hope you have a fantastic time on your travels.

Sharon

PS. This isn't just another excuse to dodge one of my curries, is it??


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon. We will miss the earlier one but should be back from NZ in time for this one. Look forward to seeing you and all the other folks again.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sid,

It would be wonderful to see you at the rally, however, I seem to be struggling for the minimum 10 vans (£5 deposit by Christmas) required for field and marquee. :roll: 
If this number is not reached by then, I am afraid it will have to be cancelled.

Sharon


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi there, you can put us down for the rally. 
Where do I send the deposit?

Angie....................


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks Sid and Angie for agreeing to go to the rally at the end af March, we look forward to seeing you there. Sharon will email those who wish to come on Friday regarding deposits, she does not wish to have cheques sent and then have to return them because of lack of interest.
Just a quick note to all the people who have looked at this rally, if you are interested and want to come can you please let RockieRV know, because at the minute we have 6 vans attending and this is not enough to ensure that we get everything that Sharon has negotiated (Marquee, Museum etc). She needs an absolute minimum of 10 vans to achieve the numbers for these things and if no-one else is interested then we will just have a bit of a get together with those that do wish to go, no frills, just the field.
Sorry to be blunt but we need to get it booked and the deposit paid and low attendance will not guarantee the site owners will open the museum for us and there will not be any point, or enough money, to hire the marquee, so come on all........................

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sharon

We have added Georgie to the list,  

Jim n Jan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Jim, Jan and family. Glad you could make it.
We seem to have an unknown person added their name (or not) on the 6th December, can they please come forward and reveal themselves??? :lol: 

Only 2 more vans needed now to achieve the minimum required so please check your diaries and come along for the weekend.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Well, with Christmas fast approaching, time for an update on this.........
I have not had the response needed to be able to book and organise all things detailed in original post.

Therefore, new details and instructions-
Same venue, £5 a night, from Fri 31st March. This gets you the pitch and availability of BBQ. Pay site owner when you arrive please.

I have booked 8 pitches for the following people:
homenaway 
an99uk 
SidT 
DABurleigh 
Bella 
vicdicdoc 
kands/ RockieRV 
ScotJimland 

For Vic and Dave who have sent me deposit - I will hang on to your cheques and give them back (if that is ok).

If any of the people above are not interested, could you please let me know. If anyone else is interested, please let me know anytime up to a week before, and add you name to the rally list.

There are still very few pitches available with electric, so please be prepared for not having hook up.

Look forward to seeing you all, and anyone else who wants to join us.

Sharon


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Glad you've got us on the list of attendees.
I wasn't sure about sending the £5 but see its not needed now.
I thought I PM'd Rockie RV about this?

Lets hope there are a few more attendees nearer the date!

Have driven past the museum when there was a rally of some sort there.
DIdn't own a bubblecar myself but remember a friend with a Messerschmidt .
I believe it had an electric switch for reversing so in theory could do 70mph backwards.

BUT 
I was the owner of a Bond minicar mk 5 (I think ) aarrrggghh.
Bought in Bristol and driven to London almost the next day on my motorbike license
The things we did when young!
(t'was a bit embarrassing if the electric starter didn't work and you had to put your foot inside the bonnet to kick start it - but could turn in its own length on full lock)


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Steve and Sheila

I did respond to your email, but perhaps it got lost (as some do!).

Hopefully we can still see the bubblecar museum.............. I will be speaking to the curator/owner again in Feb to update them on numbers.
I am also keen on cooking outdoors, so as it has a very large BBQ with charcoal provided, I will def be using it for the duration of our stay. Haven't mastered the egg dripping thru the grill though, but now have pans that will quite happily sit on a barby.

Sharon


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Sharon.....

A bit hard to get motivated with Christmas so close and the weather soooo freezin but we are still up for the rally in March.. 

I do hope we get a chance to see the bubble car museum. I well remember as a teenager getting 3!!! in a bubble car and bombing along the road. felt like you were doing 80mph but with your bum so close to the ground and the rattles and shakes we were proberbly only doing about 30mph.

George also had a Bond and identifies with homenaway (Steve) about the kick start thing, apparently he had to do it often. He now drives a Robin Rialto. Ha ha!!

Have a lovely Christmas and see you at the rally.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi do you remember the Berkley special, 3 125cc villars engines bolted together, mate of mine had one fantastic fun, a foot above the ground at 70mph, almost better than sex, some one brought out a conversion to fit it with a 750cc royal enfield engine :lol: now that would have been scary :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Bit like this :lol:










Mine was only good for 55!!! 8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thats the one drummer, only his was red, probably was only 55mph but I am an ex fisherman :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Well I swear it was great fun ... but as for nearly as good as sex.... 
you really are a fisherman :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I did say ex :lol: I was very young then.

Just been on a web site always throught the engine size was 125cc, but not so it was about 164cc 8O his was a 3 cylinder so it was the 492cc one, perhaps it did do 70mph :lol: 

Sorry for going off thread rockyierv

Olley


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

You carry on Olley! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Sharon, where do we sign up??

Also... we really can't survive without hook up (batteries need to be charged to run our 12v only fridge!)... will there be one spare?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Hi
> 
> Sharon, where do we sign up??
> 
> Also... we really can't survive without hook up (batteries need to be charged to run our 12v only fridge!)... will there be one spare?


Hi Shane,

Home page, middle of the middle under rallies - Bubble car Museum.

Sharon

PS. About half a dozen hookups available - will be allocated to folk that really need it first........ If you don't have a fridge without hookup, you will have hookup.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sharon did you get my e-mail sent via Keith?


----------

